# [halt+boot] DD halt-reboot-halt / boot only la 2x (resolu)

## gaga

Bonjour,

j'ai quelques détails sur mon installation que j'aimerai réglé. Ce sont des détails, mais bon, j'aime bien avoir un système propre...

J'utilise le noyau 2.6.17-gentoo-r2

J'ai 2 problêmes (j'ai essayé de casé les 2 dans le titre    :Wink:  )

problême 1

Lorsque je demande mon PC de s'arrêter, juste avant de s'éteindre, le DD système redemarre, écrit qqch, et là enfin l'ordinateur s'arrête complètement

                      DD Halt   => DD redemarre => DD halt => PC éteint

Cela se passe au moment ou l'écran affice "remounting [...] system"

problême 2  (resolu => udev mis à jour )

Cette fois, c'est au démarrage de l'ordinateur que cela se passe. Une fois sur deux, très exactement au moment du montage des partitions, l'ordinateur reboot tout seul. La 2ème fois il y a aucun souci. 

boot => montage des partitions => reboot => montage des partitions ok      et ça recommence à chaque fois.

J'ai absolument rien trouvé dans les log, je ne sais pas du tout ou chercher.

Pour le 2ème souci, j'ai supposé qu'il y avait une corruption qqconque du système de fichier, j'ai donc booter sur un livecd, et j'ai vérifié tt mes partitions. Mais cela n'a rien changé.

voilà mon fstab :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #### systeme ####
> 
> /dev/hda8       /               reiserfs        defaults,noatime        0 1
> ...

 

voilà, j'espère que j'ai bien exposer mes ennuis   :Smile: 

merci pour votre aide

gagaLast edited by gaga on Sat Aug 19, 2006 9:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xelif

vu le bug jepencherai pour un pb hardware, mais le fait que ca se fasse tjr dans meme odre et de la meme facon fait penser a un pb logiciel

le noyau ne dit rien? ( dmesg je crois )

----------

## El_Goretto

Si tu ne peux te permettre de débrancher un dur à la fois pour voir lequel c'est, tu peux toujours essayer de contourner le problème en désactivant APM et ACPI.

Le seul inconvénient serait de devoir appuyer sur le bouton power pour finir d'arrêter le système.

Sinon vérifie les branchements, ya peut être un schmürtz côté câbles.

----------

## gaga

pour le démarrage, le problême n'est pas hardware je pense... parce que je ne sais pour quelle(s) raison(s),  au tt début de cette installation de gentoo, je n'avais pas ce problême. A l'arrêt parcontre, il a toujours existé.

pour l'arrêt, j'ai un pote qui tourne sous suse ( je connais plus la version ) et qui a le même souci. (Je ne connais pas non plus ça version de noyau)

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu ne peux te permettre de débrancher un dur à la fois pour voir lequel c'est, tu peux toujours essayer de contourner le problème en désactivant APM et ACPI. 

 

je peux débrancher un dur y a pas de souci. Maintenant que tu me le fait remarquer, je n'avais pas mon 2ème dur dès le début. a voir....

Sinon je comprends pas ce que l'ACPI aurait à voir la dedans.  Tu veux dire par là que c'est l'ACPI qui arrêterait ( de manière physique ) mon ordi ? 

sinon dmesg ne me donne rien, ou alors j'ai loupé plusieurs fois le message

( c'est un peu long, dsl )

 *Quote:*   

> I: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *gaga wrote:*   

> Sinon je comprends pas ce que l'ACPI aurait à voir la dedans.  Tu veux dire par là que c'est l'ACPI qui arrêterait ( de manière physique ) mon ordi ?

 

Oui, sur un système sans APM ou ACPI, linux s'arrête sur un message "system halted", au lieu d'éteindre électriquement le PC. (Sniff, séquence émotion, le vieux message de windaube 95 "vous pouvez maintenant éteindre votre PC" quand il n'y avait aucune gestion de l'énergie...)

--

edit: 

"Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 "

Vaut mieux utiliser le driver spécifique à ton chipset, ça évite les problèmes de DMA. Et peut être ceux qui te touchent en particuliers. (sinon ya pas mal de trucs dans ton dmesg, on dirait (t'as besoin de tout çà?). Ya même des segfaults. Pas bon, pas bon.)

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   gaga a écrit:
> 
> Sinon je comprends pas ce que l'ACPI aurait à voir la dedans. Tu veux dire par là que c'est l'ACPI qui arrêterait ( de manière physique ) mon ordi ? 
> ...

 

[nostalgie] ahhh c'était encore sur mon (bon?) vieux pentium  lol [/nostalgie]

sérieux maintenant. Je viens de débrancher mon 2nd DD, et ça ne change rien.

Je vais devoir faire un boot en désactivant l'ACPI.

----------

## Enlight

<off> username=schlopa ??? tu serais pas de par chez moi toi? </off>

----------

## ghoti

 *gaga wrote:*   

> Lorsque je demande mon PC de s'arrêter, juste avant de s'éteindre, le DD système redemarre, écrit qqch, et là enfin l'ordinateur s'arrête complètement

 

Tu dis que le DD redémarre. Pourquoi, il s'était d'abord arrêté ? Ou bien tu as un laptop ?

Sinon, il est normal que le système écrive sur le disque avant de s'éteindre. Il s'agit de la valeur de /dev/urandom (voir le script /etc/init.d/urandom)

 *Quote:*   

> problême 2
> 
> Cette fois, c'est au démarrage de l'ordinateur que cela se passe. Une fois sur deux, très exactement au moment du montage des partitions, l'ordinateur reboot tout seul. La 2ème fois il y a aucun souci. 

 

Sans grande conviction : tu n'aurais pas joué avec kexec, des fois ?

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

> Tu dis que le DD redémarre. Pourquoi, il s'était d'abord arrêté ? Ou bien tu as un laptop ?
> 
> Sinon, il est normal que le système écrive sur le disque avant de s'éteindre. Il s'agit de la valeur de /dev/urandom (voir le script /etc/init.d/urandom) 
> 
> 

 

Ce n'est pas un laptop. 

Je réexplique (mieux p-e) : lorsque je demande à mon ordinateur de s'arrêter, au moment où s'affiche à l'écran "remounting machinchose", on peut entendre les 2 DD s'arrêter, puis le DD système redémarre, écrit qqch puis s'arrête définitivement et l'ordi avec.

Maintenant, personnellement ça me l'a toujours fait. Mais je trouve ça un peu bête si c'est "normal". Les DD n'aiment pas s'arreter et redemarrer 15 000 fois.

 *Quote:*   

> Sans grande conviction : tu n'aurais pas joué avec kexec, des fois ? 

 

euh, c'est quoi   :Question:    Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, dsl.

bon je vais tester la solution sans ACPI

----------

## gaga

oups j'ai oublié Enlight   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> <off> username=schlopa ??? tu serais pas de par chez moi toi? </off>

 

schlopa ? c'est mon surnom...

mais, je comprends pas trop ta question..... tu veux dire que je t'aurai piqué ce pseudo qq part ?

j'ai ce surnom depuis 5 ans au moins   :Very Happy: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

j'ai essayé de désactiver l'ACPI par les 2 moyens : bios et grub.  Dans les 2 cas, ça ne change absolument rien...

j'attends d'autres idées....

 :Razz: 

----------

## xelif

juste au cas ou tu as bien copié l'image du noyau sur ta partition boot?

désolé ca paraitre bete mais on sait jamais... c'est deja arrivé tant de fois...

/bo

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/Monnoyau
```

----------

## gaga

oui, c'est copier dans /boot

la question n'est pas si bête, je suis suffisament intelligent (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) pour ne pas mettre le noyau au bon endroit

----------

## Enlight

 *gaga wrote:*   

> oups j'ai oublié Enlight  
> 
>  *Quote:*   <off> username=schlopa ??? tu serais pas de par chez moi toi? </off> 
> 
> schlopa ? c'est mon surnom...
> ...

 

schlopa, c'est pantoufle en alsacien. Je demandais donc si tu étais alsacien.

----------

## gaga

yep je suis alsacien. J'habite en centre-alsace même  :Smile: 

----------

## gaga

je me permets de faire un petit up

c'est que chez moi ce problême ?  

arf, j'ai compris : vous n'éteigniez jamais votre ordi ?   :Cool: 

----------

## PabOu

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> edit: 
> 
> "Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 "
> 
> Vaut mieux utiliser le driver spécifique à ton chipset, ça évite les problèmes de DMA. Et peut être ceux qui te touchent en particuliers. (sinon ya pas mal de trucs dans ton dmesg, on dirait (t'as besoin de tout çà?). Ya même des segfaults. Pas bon, pas bon.)

 

Je me permets de citer El_Goretto pour un passage dont il me semble que tu as omis...

----------

## gaga

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El_Goretto a écrit:
> 
>   edit: 
> 
> "Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 " 
> ...

 

ah oui effectivement, j'ai pas vu qu'il avait édité

mais je vois pas le problême, j'ai un chipset nforce3 250 Gb, et j'utilise les drivers pour ce chipset dans mon noyau...

Je viens de vérifier à l'instant, j'ai juste le driver suivant :

- 

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

[*]     Use multi-mode by default

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*>     SCSI emulation support

<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                                              

│ │                                     [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                                                     │ │

│ │                                     [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                                          │ │

│ │                                                    [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks    

<*>         AMD and nVidia IDE support

ai-je besoin de tout ça ? comment ça ? j'ai quoi en trop d 'après vous ?

merci d'avance pour vos conseils

gaga

edit : pour les seg fault.....  à vrai dire j'ai peut-être quelques trucs en trop dans le noyau, mais est-ce normal qu'il seg fault ? je croyais que le noyau linux était presque "parfait'  :Smile:  avec une stabilité sans précédent !  Je n'ai pas optimiser make pour compiler mon noyau. J'utilise la manière classique "make && make modules_install && cp ...."

----------

## geekounet

 *gaga wrote:*   

> <*>     SCSI emulation support
> 
> <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

 

Enlève ça. L'émulation SCSI n'est plus utile, et faut enlever le support IDE générique pour utiliser le driver pour ton chipset.

 *gaga wrote:*   

> edit : pour les seg fault.....  à vrai dire j'ai peut-être quelques trucs en trop dans le noyau, mais est-ce normal qu'il seg fault ? je croyais que le noyau linux était presque "parfait'  avec une stabilité sans précédent !  Je n'ai pas optimiser make pour compiler mon noyau. J'utilise la manière classique "make && make modules_install && cp ...."

 

Donne nous ton .config (ne le poste pas directement stp, donne un lien ou alors pastebin), on verra ce qu'il peut y avoir en trop ou en moins.  :Smile: 

----------

## gaga

hé bien, ça me ferai bien plaisir d'avoir un noyau un peu plus "parfait"  :Smile: 

voilà le lien de mon .config = > .config

ça fait plaisir d'avoir ces propositions   :Very Happy: 

oups, j'ai oublié de préciser ma config  :

CPU : athlon 64 3000+

RAM : 1,5 Go 

VIDEO : Nvidia FX5900XT

CM : DFI lanparty nforce3 250 Gb

 *Quote:*   

>  # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

J'ai pas de machines 64bit, donc je peux pas éditer la config :p

Par contre, en gros de ce qu'il faudrai changer :

```
< >     SCSI emulation support

< >     generic/default IDE chipset support

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support    (pas sur que ça change qqch, mais c'est toujours bien ça)
```

- Faire le tri dans les drivers ethernet par rapport à celui que t'as, yen en trop, mais c'est juste histoire de faire propre  :Smile: 

- Supprimer tout support wifi, puisqu'apparemment tu n'en as pas :

```
[ ] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions
```

- Désactiver le DRI puisque tu as une CG nvidia, sinon t'aura pas d'accélération (et ça réglera ptêt le segfault) :

```
< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support
```

- Peut-être nettoyer aussi la config ALSA (dans les generic devices je pense surtout), toujours juste histoire de faire propre

- Nettoyer les filesystem aussi, je pense qu'yen a trop, toujours pour alléger

- Et aussi :

```
[ ] Show timing information on printks

[*] Magic SysRq key   (c'est toujours utile en cas de plantage)

[ ] Kernel debugging

[ ] Debug Filesystem

[ ] Compile the kernel with frame unwind information
```

Voilà pour le plus gros  :Smile: 

Après le mieux serait de prendre qq heures pour analyser chaque option, et voir si tu en as besoin ou pas.

Et aussi (mais ça c'est une question de gout perso  :Smile:  ) de tout mettre en dur plutôt qu'en module  :Wink: 

----------

## gaga

pour les drivers réseaux, vu que j'utilise plusieurs carte dans la maison, j'ai voulu tt les mettre vu qu'il m'arrive de devoir les tester, et j'ai pas forcement envie de compiler un noyau juste pour ça.... mais bon, vu le nombre de fois ou ça m'arrive, je vais faire l'effort   :Wink: 

sinon, toi tu me dis de mettre plutôt en dur qu'en modules...... figure toi que certaines personnes me disent exactement le contraire pour "alleger" le noyau. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plus rapide de mettre en dur dans le noyau que de d'inserer chaque fois un module...

pour le dri, je croyais que j'en avais besoin.... enfin jusqu'à maintenant j'ai toujours eu l'acceleration graphique avec DRI dans le noyau. Mais si ça marche sans, alors pourquoi le garder   :Wink: 

c'est quoi "[*] Magic SysRq key   (c'est toujours utile en cas de plantage) "   ............  enfin je devrais plutôt dire "ça sert à quoi ?" 

merci pour ces conseils

----------

## El_Goretto

[quote="gaga"]c'est quoi "[*] Magic SysRq key   (c'est toujours utile en cas de plantage) "   ............  enfin je devrais plutôt dire "ça sert à quoi ?" 

Imagine ctrl-alt-sup, version delamorkitue cf la doc pour les détails  :Smile: 

----------

## gaga

ok cool, je vais regarder la doc

merci

----------

## geekounet

 *gaga wrote:*   

> ok cool, je vais regarder la doc
> 
> merci

 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt  :Wink: 

----------

## gaga

merci oui, j'avais trouvé. De plus, il y a de très bon site qui explique les possibilitées. J'ai déjà imprimer le documents.

Par contre j'ai trouvé ce sujet  ici  qui parle de la journalisation des systèmes de fichiers. Or, j'utilise quasiment que du ext3. Il y a juste ma partition système qui est en reiserfs. 

J'ai eu quelques coupures de courant assez souvent ( à cause des cigognes de la région ) vu que la dernière date un peu je ne me souviens plus si j'avais déjà ces problêmes avant ces fameuses coupures. Mais je me rappelle que j'ai déjà eu des coupures pendant que je faisais bosser à fond mon DD. 

pensez-vous que ça peut venir de la ?  comment savoir ?

je vais peut-être essayer de monter au démarrage le strict nécessaire.... 

Bon, faut que je fasse un noyau ( et non, toujours pas fait   :Wink:   )

----------

## gaga

je me suis fait un noyau en enlevant les drivers inutiles cités plus haut.

Malheuresement l'ordinateur a les mêmes problêmes.... reboot 1 fois sur 2 au démarrage et les disques qui font n'importent quoi à l'arrêt...   :Crying or Very sad: 

petits indices pour le reboot au démarrage :

j'ai remarqué que le reboot s'effectue par forcement lors du montage des systèmes de fichiers, le dernier s'est déroulé lors du chargement des modules... ( je ne peux pas dire lequel était entrain de charger )  et hier, l'ordinateur à redémarrer 3 "ok" plus loin que "mounting local filesystem"

j'arrive pas à croire que ça n'arrive qu'à moi cette histoire...

----------

## gaga

je resors le sujet

je viens d'essayer de mettre mes en DD en SATA. Et figurez-vous que le DD système se "bloque" au même endroit où l'ordinateur avait l'habitude de redémarrer....  mais au lieu de redémarrer tout seul, le système est bloqué, je suis obligé de faire un reset.  Malheuresement après le reset c'est la même ristourne. Impossible de finir le démarrage !

curieuse coincidence, non ?

----------

## Zentoo

A tout hasard, utilises tu le module powernow-k8 et cpufreq-* pour faire varier la frequence du CPU ?

Mon système a eu sur un bref temps le même comportement selon le noyau utilisé lorsque j'essayais de mettre le Cool'n'Quiet en route via l'insertion du module powernow-k8 lors du boot.

Utilises tu coldplug et/ou hotplug ?

Quels sont les modules que tu charges au demarrage ?

Peux tu nous fournir la sortie de "lsmod" et de "lspci" stp ?

As tu essayer de booter en désactivant les modules de /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 et en essayant de les inserer à la main avec modprobe ?

Ta machine est elle overcloqué ?

Beaucoup de questions mais on a pas trop avancer sur ton problème visiblement, on devrait y arriver...

PS: regardes ce thread en anglais, ca semble être en rapport vu que tu as le même message d'erreur au boot "Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed. " => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-191716-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

PS2: visiblement, il te faudrait le bon driver PATA et pas de driver générique et je te conseil de compiler powernow-k8 en module pour le charger plus tard au boot.

----------

## gaga

Excusez-moi pour la réponse tardive, je viens de rentrer de stage

J'utilise effectivement powernow,  lorsque j'avais compilé ce noyau, je ne savais pas laquelles des options me conviendraient le mieux, alors je les ai toutes mises.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [*] CPU Frequency scaling        
> 
> <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics    
> ...

 

au démarrage j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)
> 
> powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)
> ...

 

lspci :

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
> ...

 

lsmod ( y en a bcp )

J'utilise hotplug et coldplug. Tu viens de me faire pense que j'ai une vieille version d'udev, je vais mettre ça à jour de suite

 *Quote:*   

> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> nfsd                   89096  13
> ...

 

Ma machine n'est pas overclocké.

Je vais également essayé un démarrage en désactivant tout les modules dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

 *Quote:*   

> PS: regardes ce thread en anglais, ca semble être en rapport vu que tu as le même message d'erreur au boot "Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed. " => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-191716-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html 

 

je vais voir ce que ça donne un peu plus tard... je vais d'abord commencer par le reste

 *Quote:*   

> PS2: visiblement, il te faudrait le bon driver PATA et pas de driver générique et je te conseil de compiler powernow-k8 en module pour le charger plus tard au boot.

 

OK, mais c'est quoi le bon driver PATA ? et pourquoi sur le SATA le problême semble être le même ?

merci bcp

----------

## gaga

Je ne sais pas si c'est une nouvelle coincidence, mais maintenant que j'ai mis à jour udev, l'ordinateur démarre à merveille...  je viens à l'instant de faire 2 essais, et il n'y a plus de souci   :Very Happy: 

je vais essayer si le SATA fonctionne maintenant

par contre j'ai toujours ce problême à l'arrêt de l'ordinateur   :Mad: 

----------

## gaga

bon, ben avec le SATA j'ai aucun changement : le système ne boote pas

je comprends pas, le système bloque vraiment de manière aléatoire. Mais le clavier répond (verr num s'active ou se désactive)

----------

## gaga

bon, j'ai refait un noyau, mais en mettant en dur le maximum de driver, et maintenant miracle, ça fonctionne au boot ET à l'arrêt...   :Smile: 

( je vais juste encore tester en SATA pour voir, même si je ne suis plus optimiste )

ça m'ennuie quand même de ne pas savoir d'où venait le problême...

bon, je considère le problême comme résolu

----------

